# Shower



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

I think the inside of the shower looks fine. A little tight but so what. I would just replace that big shower head and update the door. Aftering looking at all the pics. Why not move the toliet to where the sink is then move the sink over to the right than you can have that whole wall for a new shower.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

747 said:


> I think the inside of the shower looks fine. A little tight but so what. I would just replace that big shower head and update the door. Aftering looking at all the pics. Why not move the toliet to where the sink is then move the sink over to the right than you can have that whole wall for a new shower.


Moving the toilet and the sink would require more work and $$. I can accomplish gaining more space in the shower by sticking to my plan, thanks.


----------

